# Does anyone know of anyone who breeds these?



## FAY (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a Gippsland Water Dragon. does anyone know of anyone who breeds ones that are this beautiful?


----------



## MathewB (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it a male? I _think_ that males colour up during the breeding season. A very attractive lizard


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 14, 2011)

it's like...a Lacie Gippy!


----------



## FAY (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone!


----------



## lgotje (Aug 14, 2011)

That's nice have u asked the breeder u got it off?


----------



## Australis (Aug 14, 2011)

URS seems to have nice ones available from time to time.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 14, 2011)

haha i see regrowth. you needa dye again.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 15, 2011)

I could be wrong, but that one looks like it may be a hybrid. It has a bit of the cheek stripe and body markings of an eastern, with the turquoise of the Gippsland.


----------



## FAY (Aug 15, 2011)

Ummm the pic is not me but my mate. Who my mate got these from is Marc Furbank. I am pretty sure that he is out of reptiles now.


----------

